# Is there any way to tether with a canon and have the images save to card also?



## Phtoo (Dec 26, 2011)

Shooting with a 5d mk ii into capture one - but getting really annoyed that i cant see the picture on the lcd screen as im shooting, and have a backup on cf cards.

Any other options in regards to tethering software. i know eos utility allows this, but not a big fan of the software


----------



## Destin (Dec 26, 2011)

Adobe Lightroom 3 has a very good tether utility but I'm not sure of the specific details of how it would work with your camera. There is also a free one that's amazing, but it's only for Mac so of you have a pc you're sol with it. Can't remember the name of that one off hand though


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2011)

Phtoo said:


> Any other options in regards to tethering software. i know eos utility allows this, but not a big fan of the software


The way I used to do it was with EOS Utility.  I believe you had the option of whether you wanted to write to the card or not...  Anyway, I would have EOS utility save them to a folder on the computer, I would then have Lightroom set to watch that folder and auto-import.  It worked great.

That was with LR2.  As far as I can remember, that was the only way to tether with LR2...


----------



## RDTague_Studios (Dec 26, 2011)

Digital Photo Professional, which is supplied with 5D MK II's: 


Tools>preferences>Remote shooting. Check the box "Save also on the cameras memory card."


RT
RDTague Studios - Central Illinois Premier studio and on location photographer

www.illinoisphotographer.net &bull; Index page


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 26, 2011)

Lightroom 3 can do Teathering without the EOS utility


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> Lightroom 3 can do Teathering without the EOS utility


Good news.  I always hated using two programs to do one thing...


----------



## Draco (Dec 26, 2011)

LightRoom 3 all the way.


----------

